# I'm Available



## TNTSpecial (Aug 16, 2007)

Located in Alvin. Prefer Galveston or Freeport, but willing to go South (PA, etc) or East (Venice). Flexible work schedule.

Will pay my share of expenses, clean boat, fish, etc. Large selection of top quality rods, reels & tackle both offshore & inshore available.

Formerly owned 24 Searay, 25 Grady White, 25 Whaler, 31 Contender. Captained twin diesel Sportfishers up to 60'. USCG Licensed.

Tournament experience offshore, inshore, Billfish & SKA.

PM or call 281.660.4839 (cell)

Mark


----------



## jsb91010 (Jan 7, 2008)

i was half way maybe thinking about posting something saying i am available and wanna fish......till i read that thurrr resume...


----------



## TNTSpecial (Aug 16, 2007)

Sorry......I didn't intend to upset anyone


----------



## jsb91010 (Jan 7, 2008)

nah man...its all in good fun nobody upset


----------



## TNTSpecial (Aug 16, 2007)

COOL!!

Tight Lines Man


----------

